# Capicular ( capiculat / capiculada )



## Heiwajin

Bona nit,

Fa segles que no escric res per aquí. 

El cas és que estic intentant traduïr el terme "capiculat" al castellà, ja que acabo de descobrir que no té traducció directa ("capiculado" no està recollit per enlloc), alguna ajuda.

Per dotar-vos de context, fa referència a ubicar dos objectes/elements similars en sentit invers, els peus del primer objecte/element en contacte amb el cap del segon element/objecte i viceversa. Per exemple, dormir capiculat amb la teva parella voldria dir que dormiu un a l'inrevés de l'altre, amb els seus peus a l'alçada del teu cap i el teu cap a l'alçada dels seus peus. 

La frase que estic intentant traduïr: "els rams es transporten a l'interior de capses, dos rams per capsa, capiculats".

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Agró

Gualdrapeados -das.

gualdrapear | Diccionario de la lengua española

i potser també

Contrapeados -das.

contrapear | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## Circunflejo

Agró said:


> i potser també
> 
> Contrapeados -das.


Crec que aquesta no es pot fer servir si parlem de rams. Per tant, gualdrapeados.


----------



## Elxenc

Escric per a cercar una versió més d'usuari de castellà actual. Per a mi eren del tot desconegudes, en català capicular, i en castellà ni "gualdrapear" ni "contrapear". Per al significat que el diccionari  català-valencià-balear dóna per a CAPICULAR en castellà he sentit dir "DRAPEAR" : poner los objetos drapeados. Segons el dicc. de la rae només seria per a roba, però jo l'he sentida usar per objectes, persones, etc. per la seua posició; fins i tot per als usuaris de cinemes, teatre que debien de guardar una distancia i posició dels seients alterns respecte a la filera de davant i de darrere.


----------



## Circunflejo

Elxenc said:


> Escric per a cercar una versió més d'usuari de castellà actual.


 En castellà que tothom pugui entendre, invertidos el uno respecto al otro, però això és massa llarg...


Elxenc said:


> Per al significat que el diccionari català-valencià-balear dóna per a CAPICULAR en castellà he sentit dir "DRAPEAR"


Doncs per a mi drapear és una altre cosa.


----------



## Elxenc

Circunflejo said:


> En castellà que tothom pugui entendre, invertidos el uno respecto al otro, però això és massa llarg...
> 
> Doncs per a mi drapear és una altre cosa.


"Drapear" amb el significat de "capicular" (he dit adés que tampoc no la coneixia), la vaig aprendre a Madrid cap a les acaballes de la dècada dels 70 per gent "gata, gata", i que ara tindrien al voltant de 90-100 anys. Jo drapear ans l'havia sentit per a la confecció dels vestits de dona.


----------



## Circunflejo

Elxenc said:


> Jo drapear ans l'havia sentit per a la confecció dels vestits de dona.


Jo és l'únic significat que he sentit, però no soc madrileny.


----------



## Xiscomx

Jo tampoc coneixia la paraula castellana _gualdrapear, _la cual em sembla perfecta per expressar que dues persones dormen capiculades, emperò al seu lloc sí que hem emprat, en més d'altres, el significat que acab de descobrir mitjançant el primer enllaç aportat per n'Agró:

Mi primera noche en el campamento de instrucción militar me tocó dormir vuelta encontrado con Jorge por falta de literas.
*gualdrapear*. 1. tr. Poner de vuelta encontrada una cosa sobre otra, como los alfileres cuando se ponen punta con cabeza.

Los ramos se transportan en cajas: dos ramos por caja, volteados.
*voltear*. 2. tr. Volver algo de una parte a otra hasta ponerlo al revés de como estaba colocado. _(DLE)_

Para que quepan tres ramos en esta caja, tienes que colocarlos trastrocados.
*TRASTROCAR* v. tr. y pron. 1. Cambiar el estado, orden, sentido de alguna cosa. _(GEL)_

Coloca los seis ramos de novia dentro de la caja rosa, contrapuestos.
*CONTRAPUESTO, A *p. p. irregular. de _contraponer. — _Heráld. Dícese de dos figuras iguales afrontadas, cuando una de ellas está invertida en relación a la otra. _(GEL)_

Edit per afegir l'últim punt.


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> volteados


Aquesta no es bona perque no es sap si s'ha cambiat la posició d'algú dels rams.


Xiscomx said:


> trastrocados


Aquesta no m'agrada perque pot ser trastocado sense ser capiculat.


Xiscomx said:


> contrapuestos


Això, com diu la GEL, es fa servir en heráldica i aquí parlem d'una altra cosa.


----------



## Penyafort

Deixant de banda que es pugui dir o no pels rams, el "de vuelta encontrada" del castellà em sembla preciós.


----------



## Heiwajin

Bon dia!

Pel que volia traduir jo: "els rams es transporten a l'interior de capses, dos rams per capsa, capiculats" crec que "voletar" és l'expressió més entenedora, encara que la traducció no sigui literal com diu en @Circunflejo.



Xiscomx said:


> Los ramos se transportan en cajas: dos ramos por caja, volteados.
> *voltear*. 2. tr. Volver algo de una parte a otra hasta ponerlo al revés de como estaba colocado. _(DLE)_



No deixarà mai de fascinar-me el coneixement que hi ha en aquesta comunitat. Moltes gràcies per les respostes!


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> el "de vuelta encontrada" del castellà em sembla preciós.


És que tenim una llengua molt maca malgrat que a vegades no la estimem prou.


Heiwajin said:


> crec que "voletar" és l'expressió més entenedora, encara que la traducció no sigui literal com diu en @Circunflejo.


Doncs m'agrada més invertir (invertidos) malgrat que té els mateixos problemes que voltear (volteados).


----------

